# Rockler's 22-Piece Forstner Bit Set



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

I could stand to have a decent set of Forstner bits, anyone have these or an opinion on them? This set from Rockler has a bunch of good reviews and seems priced right. However, they don't list the mfg, so must assume it's Chinese made :-/ Thanks.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17283


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

ChiknNutz said:


> I could stand to have a decent set of Forstner bits, anyone have these or an opinion on them? This set from Rockler has a bunch of good reviews and seems priced right. However, they don't list the mfg, so must assume it's Chinese made :-/ Thanks.
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17283


I have an older (4 years I guess), but similar set. I do believe they are Chinese made. These days, it gets more and more difficult to find stuff that isn't so.

In any case, they work pretty well. Although I would like to upgrade them when I move up to a Grizzly FS drill press.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I was going to suggest the Grizzly H7694 31 piece master Forstner Bit set as being a better bang for the buck as I got mine less than 2 years ago for about $56.00... But they jumped their price quite a bit. Still, I am very happy with my Grizzly set...


----------



## Howard Ferstler (Sep 27, 2007)

dbhost said:


> I was going to suggest the Grizzly H7694 31 piece master Forstner Bit set as being a better bang for the buck as I got mine less than 2 years ago for about $56.00... But they jumped their price quite a bit. Still, I am very happy with my Grizzly set...


I have this set, too, and have had no problems with it at all. It is nice to have such a large spread of sizes, since larger spacing between bit sizes always leads to some kind of frustrating situation where one bit is a tad too large and the next size down is a tad too small. This 31-bit set reduces the chances of that happening.

Howard Ferstler


----------

